# Monster Battle Royale



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK - I know this used to be done as official polls here by my good friend Sinister, and a lot of us have fun with this in other dimensions, but let's bring back this joint here on HF.

You name a coupling and we determine who would be the victor and why. This isn't who you like better, or what film you enjoy, rather which one would win in a knock down drag out fight!

First up:
*
Lugosi's Dracula*










vs.

*Lee's Dracula
*









Let's leave each fight up for a bit and give everyone a chance to join in on the fun, and then after a few votes we can post a new battle.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Lee's Dracula - he's larger and and would kick @ss over the Lugosi one... and my hubby says that Bela had a bit of a morphine problem, so probably not put up much of a fight!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

On looks alone I'd vote for Lee's Dracula as Lugosi's looks more like a gay magician. 

However, looks are usually deceiving and the morhine use would actually help Lugosi endure pain better so I'll vote for Lugosi.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Lugosi's Dracula
He looks more suave..like he could convince ladies he really meant them no harm..Lee looks older maybe could convince ladies he needed help finding a lost cat


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> Lugosi's Dracula
> He looks more suave..like he could convince ladies he really meant them no harm..Lee looks older maybe could convince ladies he needed help finding a lost cat


Lee looks more like he could convince the ladies he just ate a lost cat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lugosi's Dracula, he would control Lee with his mind powers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like Lugosi's Dracula better, but I think Lee's Dracula would be more likely to win a fight just because he seems like the type who would use street tactics or whatever the equivalent of vampires fighting dirty is.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like Lugosi is a clear favorite here


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Wolf Man










vs.

The Creeper


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

Ha you goofs lol if you studied your ancient monster reference books you'd find that Lugosi wore that getup not only in the movie but also on Broadway when he was in the title role as the Count. having said that all other draculas copied the attire from then on the Count being from OLD EUROPE was seen as an aristocrate thus the suave dress and bering. meaning Bela would kick Lee's but hands down. Lee was to much blood and guts while Bela was more seduction.

As for wolffy vs. CREEPER......MY MONEY IS ON THE UGLY GUY. Creeper would tear Talbot to shreds then eat his remains or turn him into wall art lol or a night stand with a lamp lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to agree with the good Professor. The Creeper looks like a tank and I think would easily take the Wolf Man in a fight.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I like the wolfman but he better fetch something nice to give to the Creeper or he's a goner..


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Blacula*










vs.
*
Leprechaun*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm gonna go with the Leprechaun here. Blacula definitely has a size advantage, but this match could be won through sheer devious trickery, and in that, the Leprechaun would prevail.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Blacula he is just so much cooler. And being a ladies man will always help you caome out on top


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No way man. Leprechaun will fight dirtier - just look in his eyes -


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaws









Vs

Anaconda


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jaws if the anaconda happened to go for a swim in the ocean. Bruce the shark is just relentless. The anaconda wouldn't stand a chance. Since it doesn't have fingers how would it be able to shoot the scuba tank in the sharks mouth.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I think Anaconda. Jaws only weapon is his jaws. Anaconda can bite, swallow him whole and wrap around his body and crush him to death.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, have to say the shark on this one. Big as the anaconda was, he might be hard pressed to wrap himself around a 25 foot long, three ton shark. Also, suffocation by constriction isn't going to work on an animal that breathes through its gills. Death by crushing - maybe, but the shark has cartilage for a skeleton and would be more flexible and possibly be more safely compressible.

The other clear advantage for the shark, being able to breathe underwater, if he didn't get a bite in first, he'd just have to stay submerged until the snake drowned.

I doubt even a big anaconda could swallow a shark the size of the one in "Jaws". One of the actors, sure


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm still siding with Anaconda

Worse comes to worst, anaconda can go back onto shore. Possibly even dragging Jaws with him.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Agree with Roxy, Anaconda couldn't open his jaws wide enough to swallow Jaws. And I don't think he has the strength to drag 3 tons anywhere.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And to weigh in on the first question, not doubt about it, Bela. If Lee had to work under the censors restrictions that Lugosi did, he wouldn't have been half as scary. That Lugosi was able to come across as both scarey and sexy, with the limits put on him, was incredible. And the fact he has remained such and icon over the years. Dracula took over Bela's life, thus Bela is Dracula.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about this one:

The original Godzilla










VS.

Godzilla (1998)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Original Godzilla, no contest! Rockets could never take him out, he is larger and he breathed fire at will!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, on most I'm for the classic. But on this one I have to give it to 1998. On the original you can see the wires. One slash from the razor sharp talons from 1998 and the original would come crashing to the ground.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm usually a purist on movies, but even though the 1998 version isn't really Godzilla to me, I think it's a great monster. Original Godzilla is tough to hurt and has the atomic breath, but the new is fast (I love the way she moved in the movie), smart and much more like a real animal. While old Godzilla dances around and gives his little scream, the new would jump on him and rip his head off (particularly if she's protecting her babies). I'd give a slight advantage to 1998. The 1998 version is actually similar in size to the original Godzilla. Some of the later versions of Godzilla made him much larger.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the original Godzilla, but I also have to go with the newbie in this contest for the same reasons - she's faster and smarter than the original appeared to be.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the new Godzilla too, but I'm not swayed by the masses! Toho Studios rocks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhmmmm...well, I like the traditional Godzilla because I spent many early Sunday mornings watching the old "Sunrise Theatre" and it was often the creature feature. And you have to admit the old time Godzilla has a bigger base body, so wouldn't that monster be harder to knock down compared to the new T-Rex style version from 1998? And yes, the newer version is more asthetically pleasing, but I kind of like the original better. Either way, I would probably start talking off track if I saw either one of these monsters crashing through the streets of my town. I vote for old school Godzilla!:eekin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: May I nominate 2 new Monsters to pit against each other for comments and votes? How about Pennywise the Clown versus Captain Spaulding?



















I am going to be on the side of Pennywise because I am a huge Stephen King fan (always have been) and Pennywise terrified me in the book long before Tim Curry brought him to life on screen. He is just a mean, mean clown....and it is the way that he is everywhere!!! In the sewer drain, in the sink drain, even disguised as your long dead father! And those tEeTh! :laugheton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd say Pennywise. He's not human, and that's always an advantage for a murderer.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd say Pennywise. He's not human, and that's always an advantage for a murderer.


I was going to say the same thing...supernatural vs. a psychopath...I don't care how crazy you are, supernatural all the way in my book! Pennywise it is.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, okay, I don't think we are going to get anyone pulling for Spaulding against Pennywise...Who wants to post the next "Battle"?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

How about Dracula's brides from Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)










V.S.

Dracula's brides from Van Helsing


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am going to go with the brides in Van Helsing, they seemed to have more super human strength and to just be more bad a$$.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Van Helsing vamps could fly, so that gives them a tactical advantage.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

True, but the brides from Bran Stoker could spider-climb and they did have the power to bewitch. Still, I agree, the Van Helsing brides would probably win.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I liked the brides from Bram Stokers Dracula better, but in a fight, I'll give it to the brides from Van Helsing. As Roxy mentioned they could fly and seem to have greater supernatural strengths.


----------

